#  ,  ,   >   .

## UA3QAM

ASUS  P5GV-MX.: 2*256 .        4 .      1   (       ,  1) .DDR 400  PC3200  SDRAM.  4 , 1  3  "" -2*256.   -        ,      ,     2  4 ?   -    . .

----------


## RN3GP

> -


   ,        - ::::    ,  ,    ,   5 .

----------


## _

-       ,     1  3 .

----------

*_*,  !      2  4.

----------


## RA9CTW

.
          .

----------

